# 1996 Nissan Altima thermostat



## m_riley (Jan 2, 2005)

Does anyone know where the thermostat is located on a 1996 Altima or where I can find a diagram? Thank for any help.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The thermostat is located under the housing that the lower radiator hose attaches to on the engine. But before replacing the thermostat, make sure the belt which drives the water pump is tight and coolant level is full as well as the system bled of all air.

Troy


----------



## m_riley (Jan 2, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the assistance, I found it. I am used to the thermostat being on the top hose.


----------

